# Fotoserie - Kritik erwünscht !



## Punch_Club (9. Februar 2005)

Habe eine kleine Serie von Streichholz-Aufnahmen gemacht. 

Kamera: Canon FTb (analog)
Film: Kodak TMAX 400

leider haben die bilder beim scannen etwas schärfe verloren.

Gebt doch bitte mal einen Kommentar zu den Bildern ab.


----------



## holzoepfael (20. Februar 2005)

He punch ich will ganz ehrlich sein - mir sagen die Bilder nicht viel. Das beste ist meiner Meinung noch das beste, da der Rauch ein bisschen Atmosphäre vermittelt....


----------



## Kyrius (21. Februar 2005)

das erste ist gut. hat was von Mischen Impossible 

aber der Rest, naja. besonders das letzte hat seinen ganz...eigenen Charakter


----------

